# Piping my Estate Junior Heatrola



## Combatchuck (May 20, 2017)

So I just bought an Estate Junior Heatrola stove and I'm not sure how to go about setting up the stove pipe. It's going in my garage which currently has no stove or chimney. I don't think I'll have any issues setting up the main part of the stove pipe and running it out through the garage, but I can't find any pipe that will connect to the oval opening on top of the stove, as it has some irregular measurements. As you can see in the photos, it's close to 8 1/2 by 4 1/4, does anyone know where I can find something that will fit?


----------



## begreen (May 21, 2017)

Have you tried ovalizing the end of 6" stove pipe?


----------



## Combatchuck (May 21, 2017)

Too small, the circumference is a little over 22 1/4 which puts it between 6" and 8". It's actually about 1/16 over 7". No one around here carries that size of pipe and I'm hesitant to order a 7" online and waste $20 if it ends up being too small. It had to be a fairly standard size at one point right? I'm having trouble even finding oval adapters with enough info for me to make an educated guess on their size.


----------



## begreen (May 21, 2017)

I looked at those supplied by Woodmans Part Plus and didn't find a direct fit.


----------



## bholler (May 21, 2017)

you should be able to make 7" fit it may take either some stretching with a ball peen hammer or some crimping but it should fit.


----------



## moresnow (May 22, 2017)

Our local farm fleet had a oval to round adapter section that did not fit real well on a Hearthstone 2 I was helping install. It was riveted together. Ground the rivets off. Fit the connection. Re-drilled and riveted back together. Still working fine a few years later. We used stainless steel rivets instead of common aluminum figuring they would be far more durable and heat resistant. May be a option for you.


----------



## double-d (May 22, 2017)

I believe you will be looking for a 6.5" Liner, when you ovalize it to 4.5 x 8.4, you get about 26 Sq In, and a 6" Round liner is 28, so you're a little shy. Going 4.5 x 9.1 gets you 28 sq inch. 
I usually just have a Oval to round adapter fabricated and have it made with a 6" opening with my dimensions and drawing. If you are going to have one made, make sure you have a GOOD tracing of the oval, Ovals can be with pointed ends or half round ends, and everything in between.


----------

